# Dia Compe Gran Compe 9000TI Brakes



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

The Dia Compe brochure (http://www.jbpi.or.jp/english/JBG/JBG2009-2010/data/084-087.pdf) has these listed at 125grams per wheel with pads. I never checked them myself, but they are pretty light. I have them set up with Record Levers, Jagwire Cables and Ksyrium SL machined rims and they stop the bike on a dime. The only short coming was that the fixing bolts were too short for my frame and fork, and longer Ti ones were 10 bucks a piece at the LBS.


----------

